# 2017 resolutions



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

It's time to put together the annual "to do" list. Here's my 5 2017 resolutions.

1) I'll wear my eye protection on every call.

2) I'll take the FP-C test.

3) I promise to swear off soda for good.

4) I will exercise at least 20 minutes a day.

5) Remember that taking care of myself is as important as taking care of others.

Let's hear yours!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

1: Be successful at my new job.

2: Be a good dad and husband.

3: Cook more food and buy less fast food.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

1. Pay off everything besides mortgage (cars ect)
2. finish at least 1/2 of BSN
3. be a better/good fiance
4. complete all pre-requisites for a huge promotion at work(aside from years of serivce)
5. Drink at a maximum of 10 times the whole year, I drank wayyyy to much this year.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 26, 2016)

I make goals all the time/year round, I do not pile them up for any special day. More likely to follow through and complete with success if you practice that way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I make goals all the time/year round, I do not pile them up for any special day. More likely to follow through and complete with success if you practice that way.



Sure, I also paste them into my to do list, so every tine I look at my list, there they are. These are obtainable. It makes you feel like you've accomplished things when you've got a list to tick off.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 26, 2016)

Interesting enough, I read a study about maintaining a To Do list and how overall it is bad. Basically it never is complete and eventually grows longer and longer then becomes unmanageable and over whelming. (Then most people just trash it and start a new cycle)

For maximum efficacy and psyche trickery, start each day with a a few light, very obtainable tasks, one which requires some effort and then one which requires ongoing effort but has a pending defined deadline. Anything else done is gravy, but basically should wait until another day...

Most keepers of the To Do List add as much as they complete and then go to bed with a cluttered brain restricting productivity, creativity and general sense of satisfaction/well being.

Edit: Adding this link to FORBES, great article on HOW to use a To Do List properly. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/vanessaloder/2014/06/02/five-best-to-do-list-tips/#1d7fe8e951b5


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

I never really have New Years Resolutions. But I guess this would be close to it.....

1) quit smoking.
2) try not to murder anyone cause I'm quitting smoking.
3) Don't make the above two next year's goal again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2016)

1: make it to 2018


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

Interesting article.  I agree that having a huge list of tasks can be daunting. I actually use Trello project management software for my to do list.  I started years ago with post it notes on the corkboard and then moved to an electronic version.  I've always been involved in operational management, overseeing a dozen projects at once, and having a very fluid re-organizeable punchlist really helps me keep things in line.  Having simple, easily completeable tasks on your priority list is a great motivator. You'll see them get checked off and you know that you're burning through the list. It's along the lines of Dave Ramsey suggesting that you pay off your smallest credit card debt first.  I don't think daily organization is a one-size-fits-all, but for me, a fluid list really works.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2016)

Start pilot school while waiting for the carpentry folks to hurry up and hire me


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 26, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Interesting article.  I agree that having a huge list of tasks can be daunting. I actually use Trello project management software for my to do list.



Similar to Asana? I have been using that the past few months on project bids, seeing how it goes. Jury still out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Start pilot school while waiting for the carpentry folks to hurry up and hire me


Well played, Jim.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Similar to Asana? I have been using that the past few months on project bids, seeing how it goes. Jury still out.



Asana and Trello both are group collaboration tools, but I liked Trello's functionality for what I was doing. Here's a comparison of the two. http://www.business2community.com/mobile-apps/trello-vs-asana-best-project-management-app-01539008


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2016)

Go back to school to finish my AAS EMS
Excsrcise more and eat better to try to get under flight weight limits (not necessarily to fly,  just for me) 
Get my finances more under control and build a safety net
Build up my photography portfolio and business a little more with some time every week dedicated just to it. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Go back to school to finish my AAS EMS
> Excsrcise more and eat better to try to get under flight weight limits (not necessarily to fly,  just for me)
> Get my finances more under control and build a safety net
> Build up my photography portfolio and business a little more with some time every week dedicated just to it.


Here, here on the schoolwork. I'm going to try do the same. 

I'm starting with an EMS management course in January, and will be hounding my medic school for college credits towards a degree as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2016)

In all reality mine are:
1. Continue school for an AAS (almost there)
2. Drop some pounds
3. Work on finance things (savings, credit card, auto loan). 
4. Take a CCEMT-P course and take the FP-C. 
5. Take some additional "merit badge courses"


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

i would also like to add not dying to my list* making it to 2018 is important


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd make resolutions but i know i'll just give up on them 2 weeks into January.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2016)

I resolve to make no resolutions


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2016)

Buy a house and keep working on being financially responsible. 

Quit chewing.

Not kill anyone while quitting chewing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 27, 2016)

Find a unicorn, drop some #, and go back into the Green Weenie.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't really do resolutions, but I think it's only natural to reflect and plan during the holidays and year end. Professionally I'm planning:

1) Finish ACP school. Semester 2&3 and consolidation will take me through the summer. 

2) Study consistently through precepting so I'm not cramming before exit testing and provincials. 

3) Recommit time and energy to the Honour Guard.

4) Work on Mental Health and Wellness initiatives at work

Should probably try to work some more OT, pay down the bit of debt I have.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2016)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Don't really do resolutions, but I think it's only natural to reflect and plan during the holidays and year end.


I feel this. 

For me, I hope to complete my new hire probationary period by the summer. I need to continue to review some sort of high acuity skill every shift, and continue to work on EKG interpretation and airway management at the level they want me at. 

Somehow I've got a ton of grants on my plate for this year and everyday is a learning experience with those. My hope is that by the end of next year I'll be able to write them independently, which allow me to subcontract to other agencies ($$$). 

More importantly, I have my life back from paramedic school. I didn't have time to take all my vacation last year, so I want to make up for it this year, hopefully with a trip to Amsterdam and Utah. I started dating a girl in paramedic school that is not interested in travelling or being responsible, so having now ended that, I really have no excuse...


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

#1: Successfully adult for another year. 
#2: Pay school debts
#3: Lift heavier things (comin at ya bari lifts)
#4: Run like the Kenyan Olympic team, despite my short legs
#5: Channel my inner Nemo
#6: Paramagic successfully without pooping my pants.
#7: Continue to be a 16 year old in a now 23 year old body, because screw "growing up".


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> *#1: Successfully adult for another year. *
> #2: Pay school debts
> #3: Lift heavier things (comin at ya bari lifts)
> #4: Run like the Kenyan Olympic team, despite my short legs
> ...


Lol wait, aren't #1 and #7 direct conflicts of interests opposite of one another?


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol wait, aren't #1 and #7 direct conflicts of interests opposite of one another?


No. I can be a responsible adult (pay bills, don't drink and drive, try to be a better and competent medic) and still laugh like a 6 year old when roomie #2 and I have a fart war or I am sharing a poop war story with said roomie. I try to keep my inner child alive and strong, when appropriate that is. That way when I create a tiny human, nobody will be surprised to find me doing the Disney tea party thing, high fiving farts, or spraying them with a garden hose to help them grow....


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> No. I can be a responsible adult (pay bills, don't drink and drive, try to be a better and competent medic) and still laugh like a 6 year old when roomie #2 and I have a fart war or I am sharing a poop war story with said roomie. I try to keep my inner child alive and strong, when appropriate that is. That way when I create a tiny human, nobody will be surprised to find me doing the Disney tea party thing, high fiving farts, or spraying them with a garden hose to help them grow....


Check, and mate. Sounds like the third child under our roof. The one old enough to pay mortgage, but who can "tee hee" at the same things as his daughters...my poor wife, lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Check, and mate. Sounds like the third child under our roof. The one old enough to pay mortgage, but who can "tee hee" at the same things as his daughters...my poor wife, lol.


Exactly! Some people themselves way too seriously. I figure I can always have high standards and goals for myself, but there is no reason I have to be a stick in the mud while doing so. Life's too short for that ****. Live and laugh along the way mi amigo.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

1. Pass medic school. 

I have other smaller resolutions but medic school is definitely the top 1.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> 1. Pass medic school.
> 
> I have other smaller resolutions but medic school is definitely the top 1.


It'll be done before ya know it.


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 8, 2017)

Pay off my new truck I so impulsively bought...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

Fry14MN said:


> Pay off my new truck I so impulsively bought...


Buying a truck is hardly an impulsive purchase, it is a worthwhile, long term investment (paid mine off last year).


----------



## kev54 (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Survive my BSN. Finished 1 degree already.
2. Enjoy my vacation.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 8, 2017)

kev54 said:


> 1. Survive my BSN. Finished 1 degree already.
> 2. Enjoy my vacation.


heyhey me too


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Buying a truck is hardly an impulsive purchase, it is a worthwhile, long term investment (paid mine off last year).


I didn't NEED a new truck but I saw this one and figured why not...I like it a lot but I didn't NEED it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

_IT _needed you.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 8, 2017)

Lose weight;

get more certs  (doing AMLS next month)

Get instructor cert for more classes


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> _IT _needed you.


At this point I might as well just go all in and get some Weather Tek liners and some tint. Why not. I feel like walking on the wild side a bit.

2017 Goals
1.Walk on the wild side. *CHECK*


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 8, 2017)

Take Biochem and Physics. Find my future ex wife. Lose a few pounds.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> Take Biochem and Physics. Find my future ex wife. Lose a few pounds.


You're a nurse, how have you not had these wife connections established already? I have been to more parts of these hospitals than I can remember, I know they exist!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> You're a nurse, how have you not had these wife connections established already? I have been to more parts of these hospitals than I can remember, I know they exist!



Ha I have plenty of connections but not what I would consider wifey material.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> Ha I have plenty of connections but not what I would consider wifey material.


The data is in your favor!

On the resolutions front...uh...lose another 5 lbs.?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2017)

I already broke my resolution... weak.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 23, 2017)

I usually make my resolutions around my late-January birthday, so here are mine.

Move to a more southern state.
Find a progressive service with a good work culture in said state.
Start studying for a Bachelor's degree.
Continue to be mentored and to mentor.
Buy land and have some animals.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 23, 2017)

Seirende said:


> I usually make my resolutions around my late-January birthday, so here are mine.
> 
> Move to a more southern state.
> Find a progressive service with a good work culture in said state.
> ...


Tejas?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 23, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Tejas?



I was briefly perplexed as to what you meant by "Tejas." ...Confectionery? Fighter plane?

Nah, I'm afraid that Texas is too arid for me. This girl needs her rivers and trees.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2017)

Seirende said:


> I was briefly perplexed as to what you meant by "Tejas." ...Confectionery? Fighter plane?
> 
> Nah, I'm afraid that Texas is too arid for me. This girl needs her rivers and trees.


You've never been to the hill country or the gulf coast I take it. Texas is not all desert

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> You've never been to the hill country or the gulf coast I take it. Texas is not all desert
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



There's zero desert around me where I live in Tejas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Jan 23, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> You've never been to the hill country or the gulf coast I take it. Texas is not all desert



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Hill_Country

If this is the hill country to which you refer, it still seems pretty dry. Where are the lakes and rivers, the acres upon acres of thick deciduous forest?


----------

